# Mafia



## Swatter (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought Mafia game from shop but there is a little problem with installation:
First 2 CDs work but when I put the last one It just freezes while installing AC.dta file.
I dunno why it happens. Then I put last CD and looked in the My Computer and the file was there. What I can do to this problem? sorry for my english


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

Turn off all virus scanners and the like to let it have all the resources and not be blocked.


----------



## Swatter (Apr 7, 2006)

I turned F-secure and Microsoft antispyware off but it still gets stuck. I moved 
all files manually from my CD but when I'm trying to install 1.2 patch it says 
"Registry entry not found! Mafia is not installed. Cannot apply patch!"
If someone knows a patch which is in a zip file or something like that send that 
link to this topic.


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

How long do you let it stay on AC.dat? You are certain that it's not simply taking a long time to transfer?


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

I know your problem now.

Do you have any virtual drives on your computer? Daemon tools, etc?
By having these the install and patch like to screw up.

I would suggest turning them off and stopping their drives while installing.


----------



## Swatter (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Boingo it worked!


----------



## Krtek (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a problem. I have an original Mafia Game 1.02 (Czech version), (Virtual Clone Drive and any processes are turn off) but i can't install patch 1.2 CZ...... "Game isn't in registry".... I don't know what I must do..... please help.


----------



## Ecamb (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi,

I would play again to mafia, in my new computer. But during the install, there're missing the last file on 3rd cd, AC.dta
I can't copy file from my cd to hard disk because there's a anti piraty protection. I'don't know if problem come from my cd, so i would know of someone can send me the AC.dta file in my mail.
I tried some common reparation but no one works.

thanx a lot...

Ecamb

PS : [email protected]


----------

